# The Hamster Wheel



## 2ESRGR8

Cute pup blue where's she from?


----------



## hehibrits

Here is a 4 1/2 month old Slim Chiply. He is out of a grand junction jake dog and a rebel jac's a hammerin dandy bitch. 











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yooperguy

Hey - glad this got started. I always liked Brits. My brother had a rescue Brit at the same time In had my first Springer. Looking forward to the stories , pics, and posts.


----------



## bluekona

2esrgr8 from a ms member on here smokinbritts he has some dogs in the classifieds. she is handful but so much fun.


----------



## paradise_hunter

I guess I'll chime in also. I have a 2 year old Brit named Bailey. She was my wife's dog for the first day and my dog ever since. She doesn't get out hunting as much as we both would like. It's funny how you can see the happiness in her eyes every time she gets to run through the woods and fields. It's my first dog since I was a kid and couldn't be happier.


----------



## paradise_hunter

I forgot to ask....why "the hamster wheel"?


----------



## Freestone

Over the years I've heard the Brittany referred to as a hamster quite a few times and it always made me laugh.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2ESRGR8

paradise_hunter said:


> I forgot to ask....why "the hamster wheel"?


In the dog world non Brittany owners refer to them as hamsters. Harmless fun is all.


----------



## Benelli

Here is Shiawassees Smokin Joe (aka Joey) at one of our favorite spots through the years. First pic (upper left) was in Oct. 2011 when he was at eight months, following photos from 2012 &13. Proving to be an exceptional grouse and woodcock dog and a true pleasure to hunt behind. We make a good team.



We have also run field trials with some success/placements in both NSTRA and RGS. He can flip a different switch when we leave the grouse woods and enter the fields. He runs big and fast as evidenced by a Dave Veldman / Sportdog Photography photo from a trial in 2012 (I purchased this one!!), thanks for following us around Dave!

Ran into a few retrieving glitches in trial settings this year, but I think we have worked them out


----------



## Freestone

Very nice Benelli! Looks like a real go getter.


----------



## jesseb

Oh I love this.... I've always loved bird hunting but when I got my first Britt from Smokin Britts kennel it open my eyes to not only my true obsession of upland birds but my equal obsession to my Brittany's! Copper was my first and if I could shoot half as good as he can find birds I would have shot more birds than most people see in a lifetime.... I have a very good wife who let's me hunt and run my dogs way more than I should... Like everyday lol! Here is some pics from over the past year or so. Mind you copper started hunting when he was 3 and a half months old last year,


----------



## jesseb




----------



## jesseb

And then there's coppers little brother from this year, he's not quite big enough for the field yet but he sure has fun with his older brother and my three babies at home and I have a feeling he's gonna be running with the best of them soon


----------



## hehibrits

Here is my Fongie dog back in his pumping iron "young Arnold" days. If I had a dollar for every time I heard someone say "your dog is an awful long way out there"...








Here he is almost 10 years later


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bluekona

great pics jesseb. hope this thread keeps going I never get tired of reading about or seeing britts


----------



## Freestone

Our second Brittany was named jake. We saw an ad in the press for a free to a good home 3 yr old male Brittany. We thought it would be nice to have 2 britts so we went to see him. When we saw him we were kind of shocked. He weighed about 65lbs and had fur sticking up all over. He was in a bad inner city situation and I felt bad for him. We loaded the big lug up and brought him home. When we got home our female britt wanted nothing to do with him. She crawled under our bed and vomited for about a day. Eventually we got his weight under control and cleaned up his coat. He was always generally lazy and un-motivated. Our female and him became close but she would always sit down when he tried to get too close. He's been gone for about 8 years now. I looked at his papers last night. His sire was a Rheumes britt.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## answerguy8

No Brit pic but a Brit story from today. My son took my dog Cooper out this morning for some pheasant hunting. He met up with a couple of my friends. Cooper went back to the parking lot and circled the cars, appeared to be looking for me, before heading back to the field. While in the field my son said Cooper kept looking at the three hunters that he knows quite well but seemed to be trying to figure out where I was.


----------



## hehibrits

What bloodlines do you guys like to see up front and what are some classic root stock lines you look for?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bluekona

I am a newbie to the Brittany club so I don't know what bloodlines are good. but from looking at my dogs bloodlines and checking out many Michigan Brittany breeders. I see that a lot of dogs share some of the same ancestors.


----------



## Freestone

I'm not real familiar with the different bloodlines either. I see a lot of Nolans Last Bullet, Gamblers Ace in the Hole, Ajacs, Renegade Kansas Kid. Just starting to research them.


----------



## troutchops




----------



## hehibrits

Freestone said:


> I'm not real familiar with the different bloodlines either. I see a lot of Nolans Last Bullet, Gamblers Ace in the Hole, Ajacs, Renegade Kansas Kid. Just starting to research them.


Some good lines there to show up in the back. I was never really impressed with RKK. He had a hell of a career but never really threw anything IMO. Ajax VII and Gamblers ace in the hole are both Hall of Fame trial dogs and have thrown lots of nice dogs. I think they both have Rimardas Trademark not too far behind. Nolan's LB is in the ABC hall and also has sired great progeny. His lines go back to the last dog other than a setter or pointer to win a 3 hour open championship. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

Piggybacking my last post, for 10 points:
Who was the last non setter or pointer to win a 3 hour open championship?

2 bonus points each:
What year and who was the handler?

This is open for everybody, not just brittany guys 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bluekona

hehibrits said:


> Piggybacking my last post, for 10 points:
> Who was the last non setter or pointer to win a 3 hour open championship?
> 
> 2 bonus points each:
> What year and who was the handler?
> 
> This is open for everybody, not just brittany guys
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Pacolet Cheyenne Sam owned by Ken Jacobson, 1973 rick smith


----------



## hehibrits

Winner winner chicken dinner!!
The first dog of ours I remember from my childhood was a contemporary of Sam and had the misfortune of being braced with him more than once. 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bluekona

my dogs first intro to birds she passed with flying colors. first pigeon wrapped up. then with pigeon out of harness flying she chased it like a champ.


----------



## Freestone

Nice pic! She's figuring it out.


----------



## b.burby

I got my pup a Purina Busy Bone, and she LOVES it, but shes much more interested in hiding it then chewing on it.

She likes to dig in the couch cushions, or in the middle of the carpet, or find a towel or jacket that can be dragged to the floor to dig on and then use it for cover.

I can very rarely catch her in the act with a camera ready, but shes digs, and digs, and digs, then drops the bone in the "hole" that she just dug, and then she uses her nose to try and cover the bone, like shes pushing invisible dirt over the bone! its one of the most hilarious things I've seen a dog do.

She particularly likes to dig in the middle of an old blue couch cushion that is always on the floor, and sets the bone down and tries to cover it. She'll usually spend up to about 30 seconds on hard digging, and about 1 minuet trying to cover it with her nose. But the bone is almost always in plain sight at the end of trying to cover it.

She has at least 20 spots around the house that she uses, and will change them a few times a day, she usually sprints to the spot where it was buried last after coming inside from a walk and sprint off to a new location once shes sure I wont follow her and try to take it.

Its rather interesting to try and explain to people that come over and sit on one of the couches and get a big dog bone to poke them in the butt, or for them to wonder why their jacket is on the floor and all messed up and then to have a big dog bone drop out of it when they pick it.


----------



## Freestone

You should get some video of that!

The only toy my britt doesn't destroy is the original kong. I put some peanut butter in it and freeze it. Keeps her busy for quite a while.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tyler B




----------



## Tyler B

mine even watch's hunting shows in the morning with me....


----------



## Tyler B

First bird dog for me so i couldn't help posting a few more


----------



## b.burby

Freestone said:


> You should get some video of that!
> 
> The only toy my britt doesn't destroy is the original kong. I put some peanut butter in it and freeze it. Keeps her busy for quite a while.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It took my pup all of a week to shred the puppy Kong I bought her, but she was working on it 3-5 hours everyday at least, and with those sharp puppy teeth it didn't stand a chance.

I got a cheap replacement that gets stuffed with peanut butter and that usually entertains her for about 20 min.

She has destroyed every one of her other toys though, she strips the fluff off of tennis balls, chews a hole in squeaker toys to rip out the stuffing and chews the squeaker. I just got a "HEAR DOGGY!" toy, its squeaker is above our hearing range, so all I hear is a little whoosh of air, but it drives my pup crazy! it seems to be very durable too, it quickly became her favorite toy.


Tyler B.
My pup sleeps on her back like that all time, especially curled up against my pillows! If I haven't heard or seen her in awhile, I know one of two things is going on... she found and destroyed something she shouldn't have, or shes sleeping on my pillows


----------



## bluekona

Tyler B said:


>


 nice, don't see to many your dogs colors.


----------



## bluekona

b burby your dog sounds just like mine. always looking for stuff to get into I have a pile of toys that could fill a small box. but she seems to only like thing she cant have power cords, shoes, school books, jackets to name a few but I still love every minute


----------



## Tyler B

the one thing about my britt...is every other hunter dosent think its a britt until they get close....they say he is HUGE....that dog is just so cool..


----------



## Freestone

I had to re-train my family to not leave anything out. Shoes, socks, gloves etc were all fair game to her. She would lift open the bench where we keep gloves and hats and tear around the house with it. It took a bit to teach the kids not to chase her. I then trained her to bring it to me. I had to listen for her messing with the bench and scold her. Eventually she learned. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## b.burby

My pup was really bad about destroying everything she could get her paws on at first. socks, shoes, gloves, towels, plastic bottles, phone cords, ethernet cords, wall trim, even ate my girlfriends phone... I'm pretty sure she thought her name was "NO!! DROP IT!!" for the first month of living with me... But shes stopped chewing on important things, now if she can just understand the potty training part of being in the house I'd be happy and all set..........


----------



## bluekona

how did most of you guys train your dogs for hunting? did you do it yourself or trainer. I am doing a little of both.


----------



## hehibrits

Slim


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jager Pro

This sideways picture is a great example of my poor computer skills :lol:

But anyways thats my brit.


----------



## bluekona

Jager Pro said:


> This sideways picture is a great example of my poor computer skills :lol:
> 
> But anyways thats my brit.


 main thing is you got the pic posted. and nice looking dog also


----------



## Jager Pro

bluekona said:


> main thing is you got the pic posted. and nice looking dog also


Thanks, she just turned 1 in Oct and I plan on taking her hunting thanksgiving morning. 

As for the picture, I uploaded it from my phone it turned sideways for some reason. Oh well I guess I'll learn as I upload more...


----------



## Freestone

Nice looking Britt!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Freestone

Not sure if this video will work. She needs some work but.....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=535464533202320&l=8135775026002372241


----------



## hehibrits

The ABC National Championship gets underway Monday in Booneville, Arkansas. Except for Monday, the weather looks perfect. Good luck to anyone running and we shall see who is the best of the best.


----------



## hehibrits

http://www.michiganbrittanyclub.com/W13 Results.pdf

Just to get us back to the top. Those spaniel guys are relentless...


----------



## bluekona

hehibrits said:


> http://www.michiganbrittanyclub.com/W13 Results.pdf
> 
> Just to get us back to the top. Those spaniel guys are relentless...


I like your style:coolgleam


----------



## hehibrits

Someone is ready for the morning.


----------



## bluekona

mollys most recent picture. she actually stood still for 5 sec to take a pic


----------



## smokinbritts

Hay bluekona i still have 2 males left from the litter and i dropped the price to 250 if you know anybody


----------



## bluekona

thats weird you said that. a guy stopped me on the street when I was walking the dog and asked me where he could get one cuz he liked mine. I told him this site on the classified and gave him your name. but I see you removed your add. I gave him your screen name and I did not catch his sorry. man you must have your hands full.


----------



## smokinbritts

ya its a little wild having 6 dogs in the kennel but if I dont sell them I am going to start to train them in the next month. I will see maybe I can sell some started dogs haha.


----------



## Shlayer

Pics from today.


----------



## hehibrits

American Brittany Club:

2013 American Brittany Club National Championship results:

Champion - Sparky's Prairie Wind Gypsy 
Runner-up - Uncle Kracker 
3- Kinwashkly Dirty Ned Pepper 
4- Kiger Hills Louee


----------



## jesseb

if this dosn't melt your heart, you will receiving coal this Christmas


----------



## bluekona

it's a Christmas card alright.


----------



## smokinbritts

Them are some good looking dogs :lol:


----------



## RV13

It's been a while since I've been on the forum. A lot of nice looking Britts out there. Seeing a fellow Caledonian started the thread I better respond. 
Annies Big Red Scooter is my first Brittany, my first gun dog in fact. Scooter's father was an AKC registered rescue dog through American Brittany Rescue. If any one is looking check them out. 
He is not a typical or standard Britt. He weighs in around 52 lbs and I think is around 21 inches at the shoulder. My uncle told me a Brittany would not move through the cover well enough to be effective in Iowa. He was a believer by the end of the weekend. He has been a fantastic dog very mild mannered compared to other Britts I've been around. 
Best of all he figured out the grouse game toward the end of last year. He had always had a difficult time with them. Almost as difficult as it was for me to shoot the first one. Imagine a man in his late 20's tackling and hugging his dog as he retrieves his first grouse. (I don't recommend tackling your dog it confuses them) But it is a moment and place forever etched into my mind.


----------



## crosswind




----------



## A2Brit

RV13 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on the forum. A lot of nice looking Britts out there. Seeing a fellow Caledonian started the thread I better respond.
> Annies Big Red Scooter is my first Brittany, my first gun dog in fact. Scooter's father was an AKC registered rescue dog through American Brittany Rescue. If any one is looking check them out.
> He is not a typical or standard Britt. He weighs in around 52 lbs and I think is around 21 inches at the shoulder. My uncle told me a Brittany would not move through the cover well enough to be effective in Iowa. He was a believer by the end of the weekend. He has been a fantastic dog very mild mannered compared to other Britts I've been around.
> Best of all he figured out the grouse game toward the end of last year. He had always had a difficult time with them. Almost as difficult as it was for me to shoot the first one. Imagine a man in his late 20's tackling and hugging his dog as he retrieves his first grouse. (I don't recommend tackling your dog it confuses them) But it is a moment and place forever etched into my mind.


 
That is a fine looking Brit. My GF and I recently fostered a 42lb, 2 year old bitch that was absolutely gorgeous!! Last month, she went off to her "forever home" with a great famil;y in Dexter. My GF is directly involved in finding families for the Michigan Brit Rescue...if any of you have questions, or are interested in adopting one of the many available brits, pm me for her contact information!
Thom


----------



## hehibrits

crosswind said:


>


Nice looking dog, nolans last bullet blood?


----------



## hehibrits

Phone died after this. Birds held tight in almost knee deep snow. Nice piece of cover.


----------



## hehibrits

Just figuring out how to post pics better.


----------



## Benelli

Looks like some shoveling to do before work tomorrow!!



We can do that!!


----------



## hehibrits

So, an end to another season comes and a new chapter begins. 2013 had its ups and downs as most seasons do. The weather seemed to have its ups and downs also, as rain seemed to invade when temps cooperated and vice versa. 







Plentiful fruit led to some good days around soft mass, especially after the cherries dropped. 







2013 was a good year for the Michigan ringneck as I found some solid bird numbers and nice places to work the dogs on public land. 







I even decided to take a couple the last Saturday of the season. 







I tried to brave the late season snow and the pup was ready and didn't want any excuses. 



I am sure there will be a lot of brittany pups finding new homes this spring with grand plans for their futures. I hope you all had a good 2013 and wish you great success in 2014. 

Matt


----------



## bluekona

hehibrits said:


> So, an end to another season comes and a new chapter begins. 2013 had its ups and downs as most seasons do. The weather seemed to have its ups and downs also, as rain seemed to invade when temps cooperated and vice versa.
> View attachment 54344
> 
> Plentiful fruit led to some good days around soft mass, especially after the cherries dropped.
> View attachment 54346
> 
> 2013 was a good year for the Michigan ringneck as I found some solid bird numbers and nice places to work the dogs on public land.
> View attachment 54347
> 
> I even decided to take a couple the last Saturday of the season.
> View attachment 54348
> 
> I tried to brave the late season snow and the pup was ready and didn't want any excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there will be a lot of brittany pups finding new homes this spring with grand plans for their futures. I hope you all had a good 2013 and wish you great success in 2014.
> 
> Matt


looks like you had a good year with the pup. im working with a trainer right now with mine. at -20 wind chills I cant wait to work with her in the spring.


----------



## hehibrits

bluekona said:


> looks like you had a good year with the pup. im working with a trainer right now with mine. at -20 wind chills I cant wait to work with her in the spring.


The pup was a little too young this season to do much, he pointed and chased some grouse, woodcock, and pheasant and had a few blanks fired, but nothing more. I relied on my older dogs to bring birds to the bag.


----------



## paris31

Here is a pic of our 4 1/2 month old Brit.. Sorry for the upside down pic, can't seem to rotate it.


----------



## gundogguy

paris31 said:


> Here is a pic of our 4 1/2 month old Brit.. Sorry for the upside down pic, can't seem to rotate it.


Here you go Nice Brit pup


----------



## bluekona

paris31 said:


> Here is a pic of our 4 1/2 month old Brit.. Sorry for the upside down pic, can't seem to rotate it.


very nice colors on your dog. he is almost griffin looking.


----------



## paris31

Thanks for the rotation gundogguy,,, she is my first bird dog. A huge difference in energy from my past dogs.


----------



## hehibrits

paris31 said:


> Thanks for the rotation gundogguy,,, she is my first bird dog. A huge difference in energy from my past dogs.


Very cute pup. Where is he from?


----------



## Freestone

I like that liver roan pup! Don't see too many of those. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## paris31

Hehibrits,

We got her from a guy in Hemlock. It was his first time breeding his Brittany. She has a heck of a personality and has no trouble finding hidden pheasant wings in a field.


----------



## bluekona

my female Brittany is about 16.5 to 17" from ground to shoulder 5 months old 27lbs. people tell me she is small. so how tall are most of the members Brittany's. I saw a few britts that look very leggy she is not like that. I don't care if she is little or big just carious to see how she stacks with the average dog for her age.


----------



## hehibrits

Freestone said:


> I like that liver roan pup! Don't see too many of those.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I agree. I prefer orange and white britts myself, but that liver roan has a nice look to it.


----------



## Jager Pro

bluekona said:


> my female Brittany is about 16.5 to 17" from ground to shoulder 5 months old 27lbs. people tell me she is small. so how tall are most of the members Brittany's. I saw a few britts that look very leggy she is not like that. I don't care if she is little or big just carious to see how she stacks with the average dog for her age.


How did you get your dog to stand still? I have a female Britt that turned 1 in Oct and she was the runt of the litter. I think she is 18" ground to shoulder but like I said she didn't want to stand still :lol: So all in all it doesn't sound like shell be as small as mine.


----------



## bluekona

Jager Pro said:


> How did you get your dog to stand still? I have a female Britt that turned 1 in Oct and she was the runt of the litter. I think she is 18" ground to shoulder but like I said she didn't want to stand still :lol: So all in all it doesn't sound like shell be as small as mine.


she is learning to whoa very well


----------



## hehibrits

bluekona said:


> my female Brittany is about 16.5 to 17" from ground to shoulder 5 months old 27lbs. people tell me she is small. so how tall are most of the members Brittany's. I saw a few britts that look very leggy she is not like that. I don't care if she is little or big just carious to see how she stacks with the average dog for her age.


Breed standard is 17 1/2" to 20 1/2" tall between 30 and 40 pounds. It takes about 9 months for a britt to reach it's "dimensions" and until about 2 to "fill out" with muscle mass. Males normally put on more mass than females.


----------



## Bobby

Freestone said:


> When I ran my girl in a derby last year my 12 year old son walked with me and found a horseshoe and thought that was cool. I'm going to enter her in the akc hunt test at Ionia this spring. I'm gonna get both boys now 9 & 13 out there to walk it with me. Anything to get them away from Minecraft. lol
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You should each of the boys a puppy. have them train and handle and get them involved, jump right in the middle of this stuff. I'm amazed there isn't more father-offspring teams in the field trial world.....at a young age, at the age of your boys. It wouldn't be any more expensive than hockey.


----------



## Freestone

Bobby said:


> You should each of the boys a puppy. have them train and handle and get them involved, jump right in the middle of this stuff. I'm amazed there isn't more father-offspring teams in the field trial world.....at a young age, at the age of your boys. It wouldn't be any more expensive than hockey.


If it were only up to me I would in a heartbeat! Unfortunately my wife is not as into dogs as the rest of us. We had to vacuum the house twice yesterday because the dog is shedding. :help: Although she said she'd make an exception if we got a Cavalier King Charles spaniel. :yikes:


----------



## bluekona

my wife does not think much of the hair in the house or when my dog is splashing in her water bowl. I tend to look the other way on a lot of dog issues. I am slowly chipping at her to crack and let me get another one:evil:


----------



## Bobby

bluekona said:


> my wife .............me get another one:evil:


That will fix it.


----------



## jesseb

bluekona said:


> my wife does not think much of the hair in the house or when my dog is splashing in her water bowl. I tend to look the other way on a lot of dog issues. I am slowly chipping at her to crack and let me get another one:evil:


If your lucky she'll get to the point she asks you to get more, that's why I'm driving to dogwood kennel on Sunday to pick up my new female, Rachel wants nothing more than to breed a quality line of brittany hunters and I'm ecstatic!


----------



## bluekona

jesseb said:


> If your lucky she'll get to the point she asks you to get more, that's why I'm driving to dogwood kennel on Sunday to pick up my new female, Rachel wants nothing more than to breed a quality line of brittany hunters and I'm ecstatic!


who knows maybe I can snag one from your line someday:idea:


----------



## hehibrits

This weekends MBC trial at Ionia has been cancelled as stated before. Just returned from the La Salle clubs trial in Owkwood, IL, they have some great grounds to run dogs. Slim took second in a full slate of derbies in his first attempt running up. He made some great moves but got a little sticky after his bird work. You could tell he needs to mature a bit, but overall very pleased with my little guy. Trying to find a trial next weekend...


----------



## Freestone

hehibrits said:


> This weekends MBC trial at Ionia has been cancelled as stated before. Just returned from the La Salle clubs trial in Owkwood, IL, they have some great grounds to run dogs. Slim took second in a full slate of derbies in his first attempt running up. He made some great moves but got a little sticky after his bird work. You could tell he needs to mature a bit, but overall very pleased with my little guy. Trying to find a trial next weekend...


Is the one at Ionia still on next weekend? If it is, I may run out there and watch em run. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

Freestone said:


> Is the one at Ionia still on next weekend? If it is, I may run out there and watch em run.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No, that is the one I am referring to. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## frank coolbaugh

11 month old lucy,s training session today.She,s been doing great.


----------



## hehibrits

frank coolbaugh said:


> 11 month old lucy,s training session today.She,s been doing great.


Looking good. Time to get her on some live birds and let her stretch her legs out, after what is hopefully a once in her lifetime winter.


----------



## frank coolbaugh

hehibrits said:


> Looking good. Time to get her on some live birds and let her stretch her legs out, after what is hopefully a once in her lifetime winter.


That,s the plan in the next week or so.


----------



## Freestone

hehibrits said:


> No, that is the one I am referring to. Sorry for the confusion.


Crap, I thought that one was still on...




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Freestone

Got ruby out for a run down in Yankee Springs this afternoon. She had one woodcock pointed after I took this video. She was more interested in rabbits for a while. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH-9FuDm5ys&sns=em 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

Good times in PA at the Niagara club's trial. The weather was nice and the grounds were a quagmire of muck. Not sure who all placed, but I know Beckham had a nice run and took a ribbon in the all age stake. Little slim ran a good race in the morning and the judges used him. He ran in the derby stake in the evening, but went birdless. Running two stakes in one day was a little much for him. Two more trials to try and get all his juvenile points out if the way before he turns a year old. If we can get those tidied up, I told Slim we will be spending most of the fall on the prairie chasing wild birds and sleeping in a bed, instead of the back of a horse trailer. I'm not sure he cares either way, but I am pulling for him.


----------



## bluekona

they start so young.


----------



## Freestone

I just have to laugh at my Britt. We call her the little general because she patrols everything from the garage over a couple of decks to the side yard. Tonight I let her out and knew right away that she found an intruder. Sure enough she had a **** treed off one of the decks. Standing up against the hand rail all worked up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bluekona

hope its not the **** she beat up in your garage looking for revenge:yikes:


----------



## Freestone

We've got way too many raccoons around my area. They come out of woodwork at night. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

Little Slim is home and happy...not sure if the other dogs are as excited for his homecoming. He had a heck of a spring season that culminated yesterday in Ionia. Nothing better than an early morning run braced with an EP to end the campaign. Three baths and 6 weeks of R and R earned the hard way.


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## Freestone

Nice looking britt getting some well deserved rest. Sounds like he had a busy spring!


----------



## hehibrits

Freestone said:


> Nice looking britt getting some well deserved rest. Sounds like he had a busy spring!


Thanks, the picture must be deceiving because I don't think he would last long in the show ring.


----------



## hehibrits

A few pictures from the Ionia trial last weekend.


----------



## TimBuckTwo

Very nice!


----------



## Freestone

I like the one on horseback with Jimmy. Another nice thing about hamsters is that they are portable.


----------



## i missed again

how did jimmy do


----------



## hehibrits

i missed again said:


> how did jimmy do












He had a heck if a spring campaign. He has some really nice dogs on his string. I believe Jim steered Hap's Beckham dog and won the all age at Ionia. The dog on the horse in the pic took second in the puppy stake. As you can see the creek was a little swollen from the rain.


----------



## hehibrits

What a great trial season, I am sad it has wrapped up but happy it will all start over in a month. Puppy and derby points are in the books. I would strongly encourage anyone with a brittany to check out the "fall" trial schedule and try to make some of the events in Ionia, Highland, and Gladwin (and there are other nice areas in neighboring states), especially people with juvenile dogs. I think any puppy could win on any day, handled by a pro or not. The weather and conditions this fall hopefully should be much better than the spring. If not, we are in for a miserable fall. I am looking forward to some derby classic 45 minute stakes for the next year and a lot of time on wild birds before we start to break to wing and shot. This spring ended with 4 first place finishes, two second place, and a third in a shortened season. Focusing on the national brittany grouse championship trial end of August, heading to Mingo July 1 to meet up with Jimmy and get the ball rolling again. Proud of my little hamster and Jimmy for some great results.








From this








To this. In less than a year


----------



## jesseb

Well, Ranger is far above and beyond what I thought he would be at 10 months! We've have been blessed to spend a lot of time on birds in the off season, mostly at the Rooster Ranch but we've visted a few other preserves as well. Can't wait to get on some wild birds this year! here's some pics of the fun.


----------



## jesseb

heres some more


----------



## jesseb

two more


----------



## Freestone

Some old footage.


----------



## hehibrits

The old footage got me playing with some filters. Here is 30's Slim and 60's Slim with the rewards of this Spring.


----------



## jesseb

Fun run this morning with my wife and favorite pup! Looking forward to get back into training in four days!


----------



## bluekona

good lookin puppy.


----------



## jesseb

bluekona said:


> good lookin puppy.



Thanks blue..... How's you pup doing, haven't seen pics in awhile


----------



## bluekona

here is a couple jesseb one she got busted digging holes in the back yard and one she looked at me laying on the floor


----------



## bluekona

my britt learning to be steady


----------



## Bstevens311

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but what the heck? My family and I are looking for a Britt puppy for a family dog/ and a great hunting buddy, if anyone knows of any breeders with litters any information will be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## k9wernet

hehibrits said:


> Not sure what natural pointing means and there are a lot of variables from the time you drop the tailgate until a bird is pointed.


By "natural pointing" I guess I mean a dog that from an early age slams on the breaks as soon as he hits scent. A dog that doesn't creep or break on birds. A dog you don't have to whoa as you're attempting a flush. A short learning curve on grouse. There are a lot of things you have to teach a dog, but I don't want to have to teach a pointing dog to point.


----------



## jem44357

I acquired my Brittany in '96 her name was Lady Amber DeKidd (avatar pic). She survived 14 years and still lives in my heart deeply. She was of Renegade Kansas Kidd and Lady Belle of Rollcrest line. We trained through Farmland Pheasent hunters. I have a memorial wall to her at the end of my hallway. I passed by the other day and contemplated removing it... as I looked it over a tear welled and I moved on. Lots of fond memories with her always being there for me filling voids no one else could!

Jim


----------



## HAP

We have been blessed so far with the weather.... lets all hope we do not have a repeat performance of 2014.....BURRRRRRR it is cold outside


----------



## Freestone

http://www.centralmaine.com/2015/01/14/pleasant-ridge-man-awakened-by-dog-escapes-flames/

Life saving hamster.


----------



## bluekona

There is nothing a brittany cant do


----------



## HAP

Congrats to Katheryn & Dick Lipski NEWT won Best Of Winners at the Novi dog show today.....Newt is a Sho Dog Trial Dog and a Bird Dog...


----------



## N M Mechanical

HAP said:


> Congrats to Katheryn & Dick Lipski NEWT won Best Of Winners at the Novi dog show today.....Newt is a Sho Dog Trial Dog and a Bird Dog...



Congrats Katheryn!


----------



## HAP

Went to Scott's yesterday they had a NSTRA trial going on dogs, birds and shooting you just can't beat that.....But the best part was setting around the fire, visiting with old friend swapin old stories about dogs and folks...Not to mention the great food,,,


----------



## HAP

Just finished with the snow. Had to clear a spot for the Brit's did not want to loose them...ENJOY


----------



## HAP

Heading North with the dog's, might be less snow to deal with...If not I will enjoy the ice fishing.......Kalkaska birds, fish, and snow....ENJOY


----------



## A2Brit

These are OUR new Hamsters!! Izzie whelped on December 30th...4 girls and 3 boys. All are heathy, active, adventerous Brits. It's been interesting, because this is our first litter. We've had so much help from Vicki Murdock at Colonial Farms...Puppy midwive via telephone!! Thanx Vic!!


----------



## bluekona

Congratulations. Looks like a proud mama


----------



## HAP

Another tuff winter have we survived it?? Well I will be heading to Ohio on Monday, this will be Beckham's 6th. Spring of field trialing. I have hope that he will get to that 50 mark he has 47 field trial placement a few of his ribbon against the long tails..Ha! Think Spring..


----------



## hehibrits

HAP said:


> Another tuff winter have we survived it?? Well I will be heading to Ohio on Monday, this will be Beckham's 6th. Spring of field trialing. I have hope that he will get to that 50 mark he has 47 field trial placement a few of his ribbon against the long tails..Ha! Think Spring..



If it's about over, we have survived it. I am also heading down to the trial in Ohio next week to check out Jimmy and the string. Hope to see you there and have some warmer weather. I just hope my dog can make it around the course. Congrats on your Beckham dog, that is a hell of a career with more to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Freestone

Beckham is having an amazing career. How's Luke doing? I've got one of many of his offspring.


----------



## HAP

Free that would be a Luke and Jazz pup??? I also have one from that breeding Spice she has became a sweet little grouse dog...Just returned from Ohio dropped Beckham at JJ's Plenty of snow in Ohio, the talk and fear is cancellation of field trials...Snow Snow go away come again the end of May...


----------



## HAP

Matt when I took Beckham down I asked Jimmy about Slim, he got a big smile on his face like a guy with a plan to win something....Good Luck...


----------



## hehibrits

Talked to the FT secretary yesterday, he said grounds were good and the trial would be held. Hope it is better conditions than last year when a horse went down on the ice and the rider broke his leg. Tri valley is a reclaimed strip mine with some serious drop offs. Temps are supposed to be in the 40's today and tomorrow, hopefully it melts off some snow and ice. Guess we will see if the futurity goes off on the 5th as planned. I can't believe how few futurity dogs are entered, but the US open and Victoire derby classic are being run at the same time and probably gobbled up some entries. Good luck and see you there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HAP

Just wondering how things are going in Ohio...had a winter storm watch Tri Val area...


----------



## hehibrits

HAP said:


> Just wondering how things are going in Ohio...had a winter storm watch Tri Val area...



I was hoping you were down there for a report. I think most if the new snow missed Tri valley. They have about 5 inches of snow on the ground, probably pretty crusty from the thaw and freeze. It's supposed to get down to minus 6 tonight, so good luck to everyone running dogs tomorrow. Looks like low 40's Saturday and Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HAP

Matt any word from OHIO.....Trial or No Trial???


----------



## hehibrits

HAP said:


> Matt any word from OHIO.....Trial or No Trial???



Trial is on. They made it through 5 braces of the OAA Friday after the futurity wrapped up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

OAA is over, I will keep you posted on results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HAP

Matt Thanks for the update....Hope the weather holds.. It is starting to look better for are trials, rest of month calls for warm and dry.. Dick and Kathryn made it to Ionia yesterday and said not much snow...so if nothing gets added we should be fine...


----------



## hehibrits

Only one placement for Jimmy in the Open All Age, and that was Ryne placing 2nd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HAP

Thanks Matt... When does Slim go!!!!


----------



## hehibrits

HAP said:


> Thanks Matt... When does Slim go!!!!



Slim got a third in the open derby today and will run in the amateur stake tomorrow. He had a good run, very pleased for his first stake of the spring. His bird work is better than his ground game right now, which is to be expected after hunting him hard out west all fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TimBuckTwo

Congrats Slim!


----------



## hehibrits

Second today. Conditions were miserable. Lots of cut pads this morning. 

Hap, Beckham was running in the gun dog when I was leaving. I was told he had the best run in the All Age stake yesterday, but went birdless. Hopefully he has some finds today and makes it around with all 4 feet intact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

Beckham 3rd place Open Gun Dog
Nice job in tough conditions


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

Tomorrow starts the PA Brittany Championship and Derby Classic at the Tri Valley field trial grounds. Good luck to all those taking a dog to the line. $1500 minimum purse makes this the largest money stake in the hamster field trial world. I really hope the warm weather and maybe some rain will take care of the snow and ice. The course was a disaster this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HAP

Thanks for all of the updates....Beckham has not been out of the yard all winter so I know he will enjoy his time with Jimmy....Slim looks grate standing on that green barrel....and it looks like he had a good time...ENJOY


----------



## hehibrits

HAP said:


> Thanks for all of the updates....Beckham has not been out of the yard all winter so I know he will enjoy his time with Jimmy....Slim looks grate standing on that green barrel....and it looks like he had a good time...ENJOY



Beckham looks great for not being out all winter. He will have a nice spring for sure. The grounds at Tri valley are really nice, horse corrals, and 40 kennels like the one Slim is in with elevated barrels and running water. It's not as nice as the couch he is used to, but better than a chain gang. Slim had a good time for sure, but cut the hell out of his rear driver side pad today. I hope it heals up by Thursday for the derby classic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

This is what Slim thinks of his third place finish...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

Slim was RU at the PA Brittany Championship derby classic today in a very tough field of competitors. Very proud of him and Jimmy. He showed some toughness finishing strong on two bloody feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Freestone

Slims doing great! Jimmy too. Is he running at Ionia this spring? It would be fun to watch him.


----------



## hehibrits

Freestone said:


> Slims doing great! Jimmy too. Is he running at Ionia this spring? It would be fun to watch him.



Thanks!! Yes, he will be at Ionia for all 10 days, starting with the West Michigan clubs trial, then run in the michigan brittany championship, followed by the Michigan clubs trial. I will also be running him in the MAFTC derby stake in Gladwin that week. Come on out and watch some britts, should be a great time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Freestone

I'll do that. I'm only 25 minutes from the grounds. It's like a Hamster take over of Ionia. :lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical

Freestone said:


> I'll do that. I'm only 25 minutes from the grounds. It's like a Hamster take over of Ionia. :lol:



Yes it is


----------



## TimBuckTwo

hehibrits said:


> Slim was RU at the PA Brittany Championship derby classic today in a very tough field of competitors. Very proud of him and Jimmy. He showed some toughness finishing strong on two bloody feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Go Slim Jim!


----------



## HAP

G.A. That pup is beautiful.......


----------



## TimBuckTwo

Are trial results posted somewhere on the interweb?


----------



## jesseb

I'm a little late on this but I would like to introduce my newest kennel member, Copper Kennels Autumn breeze. She is a hard charging pup from Dogwoods Reba, and Hap's Beckham. We love her, I am very excited to see how she does in the field after her base training is done.






this picture is of my male Rangers Smokin Guns and Autumn, Hopefully a great view into the future.


----------



## hehibrits

Very nice dog. You aren't going to find a better sire than Beckham right now. Best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

TimBuckTwo said:


> Are trial results posted somewhere on the interweb?



No. Check the field trial database in about 2-4 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

HAP said:


> Matt, I would gladly make the drive to North Dakota for a plate of your mom's mostaccioli, will it be on the menu???



It will be on the menu for sure!! Also, if you make it I will take you to get a sauerkraut, kielbasa, and horseradish pizza. No doubt the best pizza I have ever had.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bigair

jesseb said:


> I'm a little late on this but I would like to introduce my newest kennel member, Copper Kennels Autumn breeze. She is a hard charging pup from Dogwoods Reba, and Hap's Beckham. We love her, I am very excited to see how she does in the field after her base training is done.
> View attachment 77293
> this picture is of my male Rangers Smokin Guns and Autumn, Hopefully a great view into the future.


Im picking a pup up from Bob this weekend from the same parents. Can't wait.


----------



## HAP

I stopped at Bob's Monday and picked up a Beckham & Reba pup for my friend and his daughter. It is located close so I will visit it often, they have a place in the UP so it will be birds and birds, might become a bird dog. Matt I will stand in a long line for your mom's Mostaccioli and not a problem the drive to North Dakota, might even try that Pizza. Heading North today a few day left to run the woods might find some birds...ENJOY


----------



## shawnhunts1

I also stopped at Bob's on monday and went home with Blaise a female from the same litter. This pup has two speeds fast and faster. She does sleep once in a while and pees alot! Very happy very smart pup. Second day in a new home and she is learning every day. Thank you Bob and Wife.


----------



## jesseb

Hap, the wife and I just moved back to gaylord a couple weeks ago, I've been running the dogs a lot up in the pigeon river area. Sunday we put up 6 woodcock, wasn't expecting those yet


----------



## HAP

jesseb said:


> Hap, the wife and I just moved back to gaylord a couple weeks ago, I've been running the dogs a lot up in the pigeon river area. Sunday we put up 6 woodcock, wasn't expecting those yet


 If you get near the cabin stop and visit, we would be happy to see you again.


----------



## HAP

shawnhunts1 said:


> I also stopped at Bob's on monday and went home with Blaise a female from the same litter. This pup has two speeds fast and faster. She does sleep once in a while and pees alot! Very happy very smart pup. Second day in a new home and she is learning every day. Thank you Bob and Wife.


 One year old *Beckham & Reba pup*.. In the field trial arena keep a eye on *ELI* owned by a Michigan Brittany Club member who is avid field trial er and grouse hunter.


----------



## jesseb

Hap I'll do that, supposed to be nice this weekend, maybe if your around I'll swing by and show you the dogs. Might have to pm me your adress though my memories a little foggy..... Must of drank too many beers over the past few years


----------



## HAP

Heading to Gladwin on Sunday Beckham and I will try some Cover Dog this spring, with a little help from my friends...ENJOY


----------



## bigair

Here is hazel. What a calm little sweetie.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigair

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigair

Well that calmness lasted a whole two days. Love her, already got her fetching a tennis ball. Right now she is more interested in cat wrangling.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jesseb

Does it get any prettier than this.....


----------



## shawnhunts1

bigair,

Nice hamster is she from Bob Bricker? If so, I have her sister.


----------



## jem44357

OK! I may just have to unsubscribe to this thread. Ya'all makin' me want to get another Britt! I miss mine everyday! It's been 4 years the pain has waned but it still twinges the nerves and jerks a tear every now and then!

Thanks for sharing
Jim


----------



## Freestone

Nothing eases the pain more than a little hamster running around the house. Until they bite you with those puppy teeth of course. :lol:

It's looking like there are quite a few britts here out of dogwood.


----------



## bigair

shawnhunts1 said:


> bigair,
> 
> Nice hamster is she from Bob Bricker? If so, I have her sister.


Yes, got her from Bob. Picked her up on Saturday.


----------



## HAP

Beckham and I enjoyed a few days in the grouse woods this past week. Spent some time with a few old friends and met a few new ones. The Gladwin Field Trial Grounds what a beautiful place, the clubs have done a wonderful job, hats off to them. I will be looking forward to my next visit and thanks to all.


----------



## Jager Pro

Any training plans this summer? I'm planning to really work on retrieving which I've had problems with. Dog will retrieve balls and wings but doesn't want to pick up a bird. Gotta really work with her this summer, plan on hitting grouse hard this fall even despite the fact that it's supposed to be a down year. 

I've also been training a lot for deer season but that's a different thread.


----------



## hehibrits

Jager Pro said:


> Any training plans this summer?



I have an awesome opportunity to head out to Rock Hills Ranch and train dogs July and August. Long days starting before 5am and ending after 10pm with a siesta thrown in to keep the dogs and horses out of the afternoon heat. Should be an experience of a lifetime. Until then, I will be working on stop to flush with my young dog just pitching birds and keeping quiet as the foundation of getting him broke by the fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

Spring trial season ended this past weekend for little Slim and he is now happy to be home sleeping on the couch. Pleased with how much he has matured and accomplished. He had 8 placements this spring with 3 of them being firsts. I saw a lot of nice dogs run in conditions ranging from 20 degrees and snowing sideways to 75 degrees and blazing sun. Can't wait to train this summer and chase some birds this fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## A2Brit

jem44357 said:


> OK! I may just have to unsubscribe to this thread. Ya'all makin' me want to get another Britt! I miss mine everyday! It's been 4 years the pain has waned but it still twinges the nerves and jerks a tear every now and then!
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> Jim


Jim....Why dont you join us Monday morning at Highland. My training partner and I will be running our Brits in the Master Advanced Class, and I'll have my next prospect...4 month old Faith, there to socialize....Come meet some Brit people!!
Thom


----------



## bigair




----------



## bigair

Hazels new favorite hangout.


----------



## HAP

Art when Hazel grows a bit will she fit under that pen? Good luck with the training and enjoy her as she looks like a beauty....


----------



## bigair

It sits on treated 8 X 8's so I don't think so. She barely fits now.


----------



## bigair

Even so, i might block it off with some chicken wire.


----------



## bigair

Don't want to be washing quail poop off her everytime. :lol:


----------



## shawnhunts1

Bigair,
Hazel looks like blaise. Blaise will not leave the chickens alone.


----------



## bigair

I dont think there will be any shortage of game drive with these pups.


----------



## hehibrits

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hehibrits

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jager Pro

Nice pics! Where's that at?


----------



## hehibrits

Jager Pro said:


> Nice pics! Where's that at?


South Dakota


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HAP

Bstevens311 said:


> Hap, where are you located? I'm located 45mins north of Traverse City and am anxiously waiting for the doodles to arrive. Thanks


East of Kalkaska....about 10 miles...


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## NATTY BUMPO

hehibrits said:


> View attachment 241564
> View attachment 241565
> View attachment 241566


Looks real nice, NO SNOW!

Somewhere in Southeast??


----------



## hehibrits

Yes, deep southeast. It was very nice. Wish I could play hooky for a month and stay, but I am on my way back north. I love hunting quail out west, but southern quail and the cover are a whole different experience.


----------



## hehibrits

Slowly but surely getting there


----------



## TimBuckTwo

hehibrits said:


> Slowly but surely getting there


Very nice! Slim's lucky to have an owner that gets him on birds year round!


----------



## FugOwEe

Just found this thread. A lot of beautiful dogs you guys have. I look forward to reading and seeing more. I'll be picking my first Britt up on Saturday.


----------



## hehibrits

TimBuckTwo said:


> Very nice! Slim's lucky to have an owner that gets him on birds year round!


I am lucky to have Slim. He is one of the nicest dogs I have had the pleasure to handle.


----------



## hehibrits

Sorry about the poor quality. I am not very tech savvy.


----------



## hehibrits

Battled some cold and wind, but little Ivy managed to take first place in the open derby stake at the Buckeye Brittany Clubs trial.


----------



## FNC

hehibrits said:


> View attachment 248039
> 
> Battled some cold and wind, but little Ivy managed to take first place in the open derby stake at the Buckeye Brittany Clubs trial.


Congratulations Matt - great achievement!!


----------



## hehibrits

FNC said:


> Congratulations Matt - great achievement!!


Thanks, there were some other really nice dogs that ran. If I can get this little girl dialed in she could be something special. She is one of the most hard headed dogs I have come across, which is good, I would rather have stubborn than soft. And for not having a tail, she looks like a million bucks on point.


----------



## hehibrits

Should be a good trial and a good time, come on and check it out. Bring your young dogs and let them run in the amateur puppy and derby stakes. Weather should be good and the grounds will be nice to run on. 

http://glcement.us15.list-manage.co...037de54505127857da&id=16c6dc9cc7&e=2dfaf70061


----------



## gundogguy

President: Ron Auten, 3955 Ray Road, Oxford, MI 48370

Nice to see Ronnie still involved with Brittany club events. 
hal


----------



## hehibrits

April 1, 2 Ionia some good stakes open to ALL registered AKC pointing breeds. Bring out your young dogs and take a nice walk in the amateur juvenile stakes. These are walking stakes open to amateur handlers only. 

http://clubs.akc.org/brit/ClubPremiums/WesternMichiganFT_March.pdf


----------



## fordman1

Which one would be better to come watch?


----------



## brdhntr

gundogguy said:


> President: Ron Auten, 3955 Ray Road, Oxford, MI 48370
> 
> Nice to see Ronnie still involved with Brittany club events.
> hal


Brit in my avatar came from Ron. Outstanding dog, miss him dearly.


----------



## hehibrits

fordman1 said:


> Which one would be better to come watch?


I would play it by the weather if I was coming to watch.


----------



## fordman1

How was the trial? any pics?


----------



## hehibrits

fordman1 said:


> How was the trial? any pics?


The trial was a lot of fun. The weather was perfect. I did not get any pictures sadly. There were some really nice britts there as well as a pro with a string shorthairs that more than held their own. Whether they were GSP's or ESP's is up for debate  but they had shorthair none the less. My Slim dog blew the doors off the place Saturday morning in the Open All Age, had a couple nice finds including a covey of 6 that blew in his face and had it won until a failure to back with 3 minutes to go got him picked up. While it was a definitely a little disappointing it also put a smile on my face seeing what he can do since it was his first adult stake. I knew going in that backing was his only hole and hoped I could handle him away from such a situation, but fate had a different script. My little Ivy bitch took a second in the derby stake, in what I would call one of the best half hours of running dogs I have had in a long time. The dog we were braced with took first and deserved it. Both dogs ran all over the country taking turns pointing and backing. The fast snappy pace and extreme range had everyone on edge wondering how far the thread between dog and handler could stretch before breaking.


----------



## fordman1

Sounds like fun and yes the weather was nice.


----------



## oilcan

Lots of Hamsters running this weekend and no one's talking. Good luck.


----------



## hehibrits

oilcan said:


> Lots of Hamsters running this weekend and no one's talking. Good luck.


No britts on the table. Birds were hard to come by, 28/32 dogs went birdless, including all the Brittanys. It was nice to see britts make up 25% of the entires in a coverdog stake. Walked a lot of braces and saw some really nice dogs.


----------



## oilcan

Wow that is not very many birds, they must have left the grounds for the weekend.


----------



## bluekona

Well i just got britt number two my female is 4 the new one is 9 weeks old holy cow forgot what a puppy is like


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Beauty! Good Luck with her.

NB


----------



## jesseb

He's going to be a hunting fool, good luck man


----------



## TimBuckTwo

In da UP for 5 weeks with this guy. Been running him on birds everyday. Had it been a month from now we would have been eating grouse everyday.


----------



## bluekona

jesseb said:


> He's going to be a hunting fool, good luck man


Thank you. And i hope hes turns out good. Right now im just glad he doesn't go nuts too bad in the kennel at night. Lol


----------



## gundogguy

One of many memorable "hamster' training moments Ron and Teresa's Tara!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

gundogguy said:


> View attachment 264923
> 
> One of many memorable "hamster' training moments Ron and Teresa's Tara!


Great Photo, Hal!!

Am Britts were my first love..........

NB


----------



## gundogguy

Jeff's Brits,Indie and Watson sharing a find! Both Brits are steady, Indie honor on the retrieve. Watson sent for the retrieve. Both dogs eventually made Master hunter title!


----------



## bluekona

Hunters intro to birds went well


----------



## bluekona

He loves them


----------



## TimBuckTwo

Hey guys,

Happy to say I'm looking to add a pup to our home. Currently have a 7 yo male out of Legacy Bird Dogs. My current dog is a hard charging, med/long range guy that would hunt himself dead from exhaustion if I let him. I enjoy his style. He was a absolute nut case for the first two years of his life though, no matter how much exercise he got. Not sure if that's the horseback lineage, or just typical Brit.

I hunt grouse/woodcock, and have considered trialing in the past.

Looking for a female pup that would come home this spring. 

Please let me know if something may fit the bill!

Tim


----------



## TimBuckTwo

TimBuckTwo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Happy to say I'm looking to add a pup to our home. Currently have a 7 yo male out of Legacy Bird Dogs. My current dog is a hard charging, med/long range guy that would hunt himself dead from exhaustion if I let him. I enjoy his style. He was a absolute nut case for the first two years of his life though, no matter how much exercise he got. Not sure if that's the horseback lineage, or just typical Brit.
> 
> I hunt grouse/woodcock, and have considered trialing in the past.
> 
> Looking for a female pup that would come home this spring.
> 
> Please let me know if something may fit the bill!
> 
> Tim


Spoke with Delmar McCallister today, second in line for a female in his planned spring breeding with Bandit. With any luck, hope to have a pup in June/July. Pretty exciting!

Tim


----------



## hehibrits

2X RU CH FC HeHi’s Slim Chipley will be back in Michigan for a couple of months after a great spring campaign. After taking runner up in the 42 Dog Mid American AA Championship last week in Nebraska he is now #5 in points for the Purina All Age award. He is qualified and will be running at the National All Age Championship this fall in Booneville, Arkansas for the second time. Anyone interested in his services send me a message and we will see if the breeding is a good match.


----------



## hehibrits

Not a bad spring for Slim


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## hehibrits




----------



## hehibrits

Slim takes 4th at the ABC Quail Classic in Grovespring, MO. A couple of deer on the course kept both dogs from getting a real flow going for the first 20 minutes or so, but after that it was a thing of beauty. He had 3 nice covey finds with impeccable manners. My hat is off to 54 of the best Brittanys in the country that ran on some of the nicest grounds available for pointing breeds to run on. I had the pleasure to ride along on Tuesday and watch some very nice dogs. Paul Dorian was there from California and it was nice to see some dogs from the west coast that I rarely have a chance to see.


----------



## hehibrits

3rd place went to a Michigan dog also, Whiskey’s Little Tip, owned by Gaylord Jewett. Tip was also last years NFC R/U Congratulations!!


----------



## hehibrits

2018 ABC National Open All Age Championship in Booneville, AR


----------



## hehibrits

View attachment 347125


These photos credited to Jessica Carlson


----------



## hehibrits

HeHi Slim Chipley ran the last brace on Monday. His ground game was a nice all age run. He had a large (30+ bird) covey find and had perfect manners while the birds kept getting up in multiple waves. He also had a nice back on his bracemate. He was fortunate enough to be posted, but from what I saw, he needed another covey find to be able to get on the table. All in all I am proud of a great performance out of a great dog.


----------



## hehibrits

1 ss rig’s Colorado gun runner Tom Milam 
2 piney run Jake Kent Patterson 
3 mk’s my lil ammo Scott Johnson 
4 tequila schorcher Ed Tillson


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## bamba1jl

So, I finally took the plunge and I'm on the waiting list for a Brittany. Hopefully they'll be able to come home in April or May. I have no experience training hunting dogs (trained other house dogs). What do you guys use for a training program? I've seen Perfect Start/Perfect Finish and I'm kind of leaning towards that. Any other books or DVDs you guys recommend?


----------



## hehibrits

View attachment 348133
A couple pictures of Slim


----------



## hehibrits

bamba1jl said:


> So, I finally took the plunge and I'm on the waiting list for a Brittany. Hopefully they'll be able to come home in April or May. I have no experience training hunting dogs (trained other house dogs). What do you guys use for a training program? I've seen Perfect Start/Perfect Finish and I'm kind of leaning towards that. Any other books or DVDs you guys recommend?


Not sure where you are located, but look to get the pup on birds, and wild birds if possible. There are only two things that I “require” from my dogs; 1) know where I am at, and 2) stay to the front. If you work with the pup to learn these two things, you both will have years of enjoyment. Take it slow and let the pup teach you. Are you getting the pup from a local breeder?


----------



## bamba1jl

hehibrits said:


> Not sure where you are located, but look to get the pup on birds, and wild birds if possible. There are only two things that I “require” from my dogs; 1) know where I am at, and 2) stay to the front. If you work with the pup to learn these two things, you both will have years of enjoyment. Take it slow and let the pup teach you. Are you getting the pup from a local breeder?


I am located up in the Thumb, so getting on birds shouldn't be a problem. I know of a few spots around here that should regularly hold birds. If I can't get on them, I know some guys that have pigeons, so either way that won't be a problem. I have Richard Weaver's book on pointing dogs, and he also advocates getting them on hunting ground early and teaching them to run in front of you.

The breeder's dogs used to go by the name wind dancer, or wind razor, something like that (I don't want to write his real name on here without permission since he doesn't have a website and doesn't breed dogs every year). It is a Kansas Kid grandson and a Gambler's Ace in the Hole granddaughter. I went and saw the dogs and talked to him about dogs for about an hour. His dogs all looked healthy and well cared for and he seemed very knowledgeable about the dogs and more than happy to talk about them.

Spring time can't get here fast enough. Especially when I keep seeing you guys post pictures of your dogs on here.


----------



## bamba1jl

Here are the parent's pedigrees actually. I was a little off on my descriptions from memory earlier. There are a few names I recognize just from reading this forum. I really can't wait.


----------



## hehibrits

bamba1jl said:


> Here are the parent's pedigrees actually. I was a little off on my descriptions from memory earlier. There are a few names I recognize just from reading this forum. I really can't wait.


Looks like they should be some real nice pups. Out of that breeding, it will have more instinct about finding and pointing birds than you will be able to teach it. Find some good ground and let it roll. Best of luck and keep me posted on how it goes.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

bamba1jl said:


> Here are the parent's pedigrees actually. I was a little off on my descriptions from memory earlier. There are a few names I recognize just from reading this forum. I really can't wait.


We ran Britts for many years. That pedigree goes back to many the all-time greats of the breed. Delmar Smith's Bazooka bloodlines, ******, Perry's Rustic Prince, Rumrunner blood too and on and on. And modern day greats as well.

Good Luck with training that pup!


----------



## hehibrits

Slim will be home and available for stud until the 1st of February. Send me a message for info/pedigree.


----------



## hehibrits

If I got a dollar for every time I hear “You can’t hunt behind an all age dog”


----------



## FNC

hehibrits said:


> If I got a dollar for every time I hear “You can’t hunt behind an all age dog”
> 
> 
> View attachment 358045


Great job Matt! Out of state this year?

Frank


----------



## gundogguy

hehibrits said:


> If I got a dollar for every time I hear “You can’t hunt behind an all age dog”


 Myself and friends have hunted over AA dogs for some 30yrs, heck I would take .50cents for every time I heard that same sentiment. Though talent, speed and style scare a lot of folks.
Hal


----------



## hehibrits

FNC said:


> Great job Matt! Out of state this year?
> 
> Frank


Yes, snuck out west for a quick trip. On the road home now. Leaving for Kansas on Friday.


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## birdhntr

hehibrits said:


> The bitch is a full littermate to my Ivy that died unexpectedly last August. The sire is a grand son of Aux-Arc’s Mark. I have the second pick and there are two females. Hopefully I like the looks of one of them, otherwise I will be bringing home a boy. Slim is really hoping for a female


I'm thinking slim is not the only one!


----------



## ab5228

No dogs on the furniture.


----------



## Pat P

Had the pleasure of hunting with my brothers dog last weekend. Wanted to share some action shots.


----------



## hehibrits

Pat P said:


> Had the pleasure of hunting with my brothers dog last weekend. Wanted to share some action shots.


Very nice. Conditions look ideal.


----------



## ab5228

I ran Goldie into a chukar and shot it for her this morning. Then I let her run around with it for 5 mins or so.








Got Bella some reps too. She pointed this one 30 yards back. I’m trying to steady her back up after hunting season and chasing downed birds. Steady to wing and shot on this one.


----------



## hehibrits

One of the nicest places I have had the privilege to run a bird dog. Fun times at the Prairie States Championship and Derby Classic. Slim could not have put on a better performance in the Open. I had the pleasure of scouting for the winner of the Derby Classic, Ali Gator. Nothing better to do in February than releasing the hounds!!


----------



## hehibrits

Roscoe is on his way home.


----------



## ab5228

hehibrits said:


> Roscoe is on his way home.
> 
> View attachment 497289
> View attachment 497291


That’s a fortunate pup there. Congrats!


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer

Our newest edition Ember is home! Love these dogs.


----------



## ab5228

We had a nice afternoon running the dogs. Put up 9 hens and a rooster.

My wife came out









Goldie still prefers to attack Bella at the breakaway 








Bella with the point and Goldie tracked this hen up.


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Blue Ribbon Winner directly above. 

But I thot you were getting a female??


----------



## hehibrits

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Blue Ribbon Winner directly above.
> 
> But I thot you were getting a female??


Had to take the best available player in the draft. I would have preferred a female, but that just means I am still in the market.


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## ab5228

Rookie visited this weekend.


----------



## Boscoboo

Ken Delong showed the long tails today at Highland with his pup Shooter. A littermate to my Bailee. He took 1st in puppy with 10 dogs entered.


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## hehibrits




----------



## birdhntr

Boscoboo said:


> Ken Delong showed the long tails today at Highland with his pup Shooter. A littermate to my Bailee. He took 1st in puppy with 10 dogs entered.
> View attachment 502869


His pointer " justice" was nice to watch today. Very nice dog as well.


----------



## ab5228

I’ll be at the WMBC trial. Entered my dogs in amateur walking puppy and amateur walking gun dog.


----------



## ab5228

Dogs might be in shape come quiet time.


----------



## hehibrits

Some local parrots this morning.


----------



## ab5228

This was an unproductive point by Bella, I thought we had a snipe. But I was happy to see Goldie’s reaction.


----------



## hehibrits

Good morning


----------



## mjargs

I know you guys are dying for an update so here’s Rookie, who turned 4 months today, really giving it in the field today.


----------



## ab5228

mjargs said:


> View attachment 513757
> I know you guys are dying for an update so here’s Rookie, who turned 4 months today, really giving it in the field today.
> View attachment 513755


Awesome pics, she looks great!


----------



## hehibrits

Intruder alert!!


----------



## birdhntr

hehibrits said:


> Intruder alert!!
> 
> View attachment 513859


Stepping up to the big leagues in bird dogs!:lol:


----------



## hehibrits

birdhntr said:


> Stepping up to the big leagues in bird dogs!:lol:


That is my brothers new garbage disposal


----------



## ab5228

We got some outdoor activity in this morning.


----------



## ab5228

I went out with my wife and daughter to run the dogs on pheasants yesterday. We hit two different fields and put up one hen. The lone hen find was right after my 5 year old daughter said “we need to check that spot over there with the brown things sticking up, (they were thistles) that looks like a good spot”








Likely was the last find for us before quiet time. 








Happy Easter!


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## hehibrits




----------



## ab5228

Hope you guys are getting sick of seeing my dogs by now. I’m going to try a vid. Bella acted like she’s done this before and the bird played its part nicely.


----------



## hehibrits

Litter planned:

HeHi Slim Chipley
—
Center Ridge’s Barrel of Monkeys 

Check out the classifieds for info


----------



## hehibrits




----------



## ab5228

My kindergarten daughter was playing with the Polaroid the other day while I was working.


----------



## mjargs

Took Rookie out for her first little jaunt with the dogtra on while planting hazelnut and red osier dogwood saplings. Realize it’s frowned upon this time of year, but had to get an hour in with the collar before go time later in the summer.


----------



## MyBritt&Me

mjargs said:


> Took Rookie out for her first little jaunt with the dogtra on while planting hazelnut and red osier dogwood saplings. Realize it’s frowned upon this time of year, but had to get an hour in with the collar before go time later in the summer.
> View attachment 531399



Rookie is a good looking pup. Was she bred and born in Yooperland? She has nice markings and will be easier to see in the thickets. Did she tag-along in the woods pretty good without too much collar correction?


----------



## birdhntr

MyBritt&Me said:


> Rookie is a good looking pup. Was she bred and born in Yooperland? She has nice markings and will be easier to see in the thickets. Did she tag-along in the woods pretty good without too much collar correction?


I believe that he was letting the pup get use to wearing the collar.


----------



## birdhntr

bigair said:


> Buddy graduated kintergarden this weekend. 2 grouse 1 woodcock pointed and added to the gamebag. He however decided he wanted to go back to preschool the next day and busted up every grouse we came across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


He wants more!
Lol.
Was it windy?


----------



## bigair

Not bad, just a slight breeze. I think he was overwelmed with the birds still being grouped up in coveys. Birds were flushing over his head from the trees while some were on the ground. I think he was having problems containing his excitement. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBritt&Me

bigair said:


> Buddy graduated kintergarden this weekend. 2 grouse 1 woodcock pointed and added to the gamebag. He however decided he wanted to go back to preschool the next day and busted up every grouse we came across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Nice picture of a successful fall day afield. You and Buddy both did well. This is one for the memory book.


----------



## ab5228

Bella








Rook$


----------



## ab5228




----------



## bamba1jl

Those are some good looking dogs AB. I'm going to try my luck running against the Weims in Ionia this weekend


----------



## bamba1jl

Here is one from last weeks training sessions


----------



## ab5228

bamba1jl said:


> Those are some good looking dogs AB. I'm going to try my luck running against the Weims in Ionia this weekend


Nice good luck!


----------



## ab5228

First bird Goldie has got pointed I’ve been able to kill for her.


----------



## bamba1jl

Well, Taz scratched out a 4th place yesterday in Ionia for his (and my) first placement. I think he ran good enough to place higher, but had some really sloppy bird work. It was nasty outside so he caught a Couple birds. Had a great time though and we’ll be back ready to run in the spring. Hopefully I can get some action shots on wild birds the rest of the year


----------



## hehibrits

Confr


bamba1jl said:


> Well, Taz scratched out a 4th place yesterday in Ionia for his (and my) first placement. I think he ran good enough to place higher, but had some really sloppy bird work. It was nasty outside so he caught a Couple birds. Had a great time though and we’ll be back ready to run in the spring. Hopefully I can get some action shots on wild birds the rest of the year


Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## ab5228

Congrats Bamba, looks like Taz has some intensity. Does he always look like a psychopath? Or just after catching some birds?


----------



## bamba1jl

ab5228 said:


> Congrats Bamba, looks like Taz has some intensity. Does he always look like a psychopath? Or just after catching some birds?
> View attachment 590711


lol nope that’s always his look. You’re not the first one to mention it


----------



## birdhntr

ab5228 said:


> Congrats Bamba, looks like Taz has some intensity. Does he always look like a psychopath? Or just after catching some birds?
> View attachment 590711


Crazy eyes!lol.


----------



## ab5228




----------



## Benelli

Been a while, last post on this thread was post No. 29 in October of 2013!

But I have followed regularly.

A few photos of my dog (Shiawasee's Smokin' Joe) through the years at a favorite spot, he’s a good boy!










2016









2017









2018









2019


----------



## Benelli

And 2020!!


----------



## FNC

From last Saturday on public land in the Thumb.

Frank


----------



## ab5228

Bella likes roading...








Goldie does too


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer

This thread was starting to slip down so I thought I'd share a few photos from our season with our little Hamster wheel runners 

Round 1!


----------

